

Newbie indie dev's Android game income stats for October - ZiggysGames
http://www.ziggysgames.com/android-game-income-stats-october

======
ja27
Trying not to be overly critical, but the three games I looked at seem quite
simplistic and the artwork is minimal. Putting a little more time into the
artwork should pay off. These recent tutorials on Gamesutra could help:
<http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/author/ChrisHildenbrand/6036/>

~~~
ZiggysGames
I agree, the games I've created so far are very basic, and all the art is
taken from free clip-art sites. The biggest critic on that so far has been my
wife :) I'm (slowly) working on a more substantial game idea, and I've been
updating a dev journal on my blog as I make progress.

Thanks for taking the time to look through the games, and for the feedback, I
really appreciate it.

~~~
Caballera
Great Blog, I like reading your progress. I'm new to Android Dev myself so
it's nice to see how others are doing.

~~~
ZiggysGames
Thanks. Glad you found it useful.

------
DavidTO1
Keep up the good work.

Since you're a one man band, I might also suggest you try to copy a successful
app on the Android market. Find an app that is relatively high priced that you
think you could copy and then sell at a lower price. They've already proven
that the market exists. Once you have the app built, then iterate by adding
features that the competition may not have thought of.

Good luck.

~~~
ZiggysGames
Thanks. That's good advice on app ideas. So far I've been trying games, and I
think apps are a fairly different dynamic, from the development side as well
as what drives someone to purchase one. I'll probably try my hand at a non-
game app some day.

------
NanoWar
Making 400 quick bucks with a game called "BUS JUMP" is quite motivating I
think!

~~~
ZiggysGames
Thanks :)

